# Webcam ins Internet



## Nikolaus1 (4. Dezember 2010)

Grüß Gott
Ich habe eine Frage. 
Ich würde gerne eine Webcam bei einem Haus aufstellen, wo ich jedoch nicht die ganze Zeit bin. Wie kann ich diese Webcam auf eine Hompage bringen und so das diese dann die ganze Zeit läuft? Brauche ich dafür einen Server? Und wie kann man das in eine Homepage einprogrammieren?
Ich danke für jede Antwort.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Nikolaus


----------



## esdesign (4. Dezember 2010)

Es kommt ganz darauf an, was Du damit machen möchtest, einfache "Bildübertragung"- Sprich du sendest bsp. alle 10 sec. nen Bild, oder einen Livestream, der dann über einen "Streaming-Server" läuft. Dieser kostet dann aber natürlich auch entsprechend. 

Mit reinem HTML (wie man das von Videos kennt) ist Dir da aber nicht zu helfen. Das geht dann in die Programmierung von z.B. PHP-Scripten!


----------



## Nikolaus1 (5. Dezember 2010)

Was meinßt dum mit kostet dann auch entsprechend?
Das heißt das müsste ich in einem anderem Forum fragen, oder kann mir auch hier jemand helfen?
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Nikolaus.


----------



## timestamp (5. Dezember 2010)

Wenn du selber programmieren kannst, helfen wir dir hier gerne weiter 
Wenn du es machen lassen möchtest: JobForum@tutorials


----------

